# Does being sick affect CM?



## A.B.Marsh (Dec 26, 2012)

I am currently tracking all symptoms and I just have a quick questions. I have a very irregular period my last one was actually in July. So I have been looking at symptoms since I am still waiting on my fertility monitor and ovulation test to be shipped. If you are sick does that affect your CM? I am not running a fever but do believe I am in pre stages of the flue. I just don't want to get to excited at possible symptoms if they are being brought on by my illness.


----------



## LadyKtcuddles (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi A.B.Marsh, I would say that it being ill WOULDNT affect your CM  not unless you were terribly dehydrated and then there probably would be less, if any CM, does that make sense?


----------



## A.B.Marsh (Dec 26, 2012)

It does thanks for the feedback.


----------

